# has the cold affected your car?



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

Just seeing if the cold has affected your car. reason i ask is

Last week i fitted a hawk universal central locking kit to my 1997 3dr civic.

now my central locking does not lock and sometimes does not unlock.
even when i do it manually.

i'm thinking it may be electrical problem but i know last year the cold temp messed up my locks.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, the XKR never likes the cold.... always has some warning light flashing up, only to go away again when the car is warm :wall::wall:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine hates the cold, pulls away a lot slower and the door handles/locks can freeze shut.


----------



## darbyweb (Aug 20, 2007)

You wanna get over to clio197.net see what we have to put up with 

Handbrake freezes on which is not fun - many clio's now being left with handbrake off over night to stop it happening - lets hope we all remember to leave them in gear :doublesho


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Trouble starting, battery discharging a lot more than it generally would, when it's cold aswell it just runs like crap


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

It's affected the Impreza a lot......





.....it LOVES crisp cold weather, improves performance by some margin!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Used to love cold days out in the Pulsar as well!!

:driver:

:lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

"well jeal" of you and your turbo's...
:lol:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Bero said:


> It's affected the Impreza a lot......
> 
> .....it LOVES crisp cold weather, improves performance by some margin!


always worth a quick ecu reset while its cooler too :thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Trouble starting, battery discharging a lot more than it generally would, when it's cold aswell it just runs like crap


Same here, but mine is a Ford so its expected to be crap :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I was going to ask something similar. The only thing for me was something sticking momentarily as the car sat idle for 4 days up to weds in the cold. My MPG has dropped massively this week, I don't know of that's the colder, denser air affecting fuelling. 

Seems to be running pretty nice once the oils are warm (notchy through gears for few mins). The MPG could be confounded by my going for a different brew (Esso 95) as it was local and easy and I felt like crap earlier in the week.

I on the other hand have been running like an old crock since Saturday...


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Word on the street is that Renault radios won't work below -2.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

No problems at all with the Jag, but I have to go out an whack the wife's drums (no innuendo intended) on her fiesta as they keep freezing.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nope, diesel Focus is still working - for now.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

MPG has dropped, sounds like crap at cold start up, engine feels very lethargic until it's warmed up a bit, windscreen washers are permanently frozen, the heater's rubbish and even with the A/C it has to be left on de-mist permanently.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Stezz said:


> No problems at all with the Jag, but I have to go out an whack the wife's drums (no innuendo intended) on her fiesta as they keep freezing.


Normally you have to pay for that sorta thing


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Normally you have to pay for that sorta thing


10 years of marriage and I'm still paying for it:lol:


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

handbrake freezes on, starting is a bit slow but always starts first time, ohhh and these low intake temps are costing a fortune because the turbo loves it lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nope its is running perfect just like every other day:lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Bero said:


> It's affected the Impreza a lot......
> 
> .....it LOVES crisp cold weather, improves performance by some margin!


Same here the dodge loves it


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Car's fine, it's me that hates the cold.
Still waiting patiently for that global warming thingy..............


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

toomanycitroens said:


> Car's fine, it's me that hates the cold.
> Still waiting patiently for that global warming thingy..............


They gave up on 'Global Warming' after it was apparent it was #@%$...so they renamed it 'Climate Change' until that gets disproved!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, when I jump in and drive off I can't see sh#t out the Windows. 









(i do de-ice really!!) 

But I have lost about 3mpg


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

good to see its not just my car. On a side note i went for a drive parked up and my remote central locking has decided to work again. 

also when i drive off first thing in the morning my power steering feels really heavy.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Focus engine loves the cold too.
The only issue i've noticed when its below freezing is the LCD display showing MPG etc etc slows down and takes a while to display correctly. 

It happened on my Rover 75 and both Focuses.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Only effects for the good, bit more responsive, and a loverly Turbo Whistle.

MPG has dropped a little, but I have been stretching it's legs a bit more.


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

only problem with the leon is the top break light stays on permanant but really dim and goes to full brightness when you press the break on, and serious lack of traction


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

barely been -5 here so its fine, if you had asked me this time last year then yes the Van struggled to start but the BMW started no bother after a month n the drive and -20 at times...although it was plugged into a battery charger all that time.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

hasnt affected mine.although like a *** i left my crap-pod in it lastnight and it wouldnt play on the way home this morning.
so thats peugeot 1- apple 0.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

dann2707 said:


> Nope, diesel Focus is still working - for now.


Same as mine, the cold makes no real difference. :thumb:

This weather does have a habbit of "finding out" the duff batteries though :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

dixon75 said:


> Focus engine loves the cold too.


Cold crisp air for the win! Had some nice runs out of roundabouts this morning.

Helps when it's still so there's not a head wind too


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No problems with mine touch wood, it's a bit rougher first thing in the morning in the cold.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Was a bit edgy this morning when I tried to start it up. Gave it a good run up the motorway, as it's probably the main cause (sitting on the driveway) - hopefully things will be easier tomorrow.


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

Thread revival.......... my car seems to haveran out of electricity today haha! battery is now on charge!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

my BMW is no different from what it was in the summer :argie:


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Clio runs like a bag of hammers on cold starts


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

My Accord diesel sounds like a bag of spanners when cold.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

my 13 year old golf gti has been superb !


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cold Air = God's Own Nitrous


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

silverback said:


> my BMW is no different from what it was in the summer :argie:


+ 1 :thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Mine hates the cold, pulls away a lot slower and the door handles/locks can freeze shut.
> 
> +1 happened friday morning, due to temp dropping to -10 during the night.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Haven't had it yet lately, but I have noticed in cold weather the C30 likes to freeze the doors shut. I think it's because the rubbers are slightly exposed across the top of the glass.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dew1911 said:


> Haven't had it yet lately, but I have noticed in cold weather the C30 likes to freeze the doors shut. I think it's because the rubbers are slightly exposed across the top of the glass.


Stick some rubber dressing on them problem goes away

Sent from a fat fingered Jobsian phone user.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

When i got my Hair cut the other day the barbour said his jag locks were playing up and a mates smart car too


----------

